# Boyfriend won't eat and is losing weight



## MiaMiaP (Mar 21, 2015)

My boyfriend was diagnosed at 13 and he's 24 now. He's currently not on any medication but in the past he's had almost fatal incidences (almost 20 times) with lots of medication including remicade (he does not want to be on it again). He's been feeling terrible this week with constant headache, stomachache, join pain and he's not been eating. He keeps telling me he's fine but I'm worrying he may be pushing his body into starvation (it's happened in the past. He's been hospitalized A LOT). What can I do to help him and to calm myself down? I'm worrying...


----------



## Crohns08 (Mar 21, 2015)

How is he on Prednisone? I have failed a lot of medications but a Prednisone taper always helps me if I cheated my diet. If he won't even do that try to get him to try various diets. If he does do the diet route he must follow it strictly or it won't work. A lot of peoe jump into the SCD but fail to read the first part of the book which lays out a really structured first phase to get the inflammation down. Enteral nutrition is a good option as well since it rests the bowels.


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Mar 21, 2015)

Does his doctor know what's happening?  I can sure understand not wanting to continually be on medication.  But, if he's not eating either then there's a problem for sure.  I'm afraid though, that he may rebel if you go behind his back.  So, you'd need some help (like family members)  if going that way.  However, I hope it doesn't come to that...


----------



## MiaMiaP (Mar 21, 2015)

He's not been on meds for this Crohn's for almost 3 years now. I forgot to mention he's on crutches for an unrelated incident so I think it affects his mood a lot. I just left his place since it's the end of my spring break (we don't live together and sorta in a long distance relationship). His mom is a nurse and usually handles things relating to his health. He keeps telling me he's fine but he told his mom his stomach and head hurt (that's how I found out about it anyway he refuses to share how he's feeling with me most of the times). I'm trusting his mom to make the best judgement about when something needs to be done. I'm not with him physically and he texted me saying he has been eating again, but I think he's only trying to make me feel better... I'm contemplating contacting his family but I don't want them to feel like I'm sticking my nose into their business, or to upset his mom...


----------



## Cross-stitch gal (Mar 21, 2015)

That's a hard place to be.  Best way to describe is you're between a rock and a hard place.  I'm afraid, there's not a whole lot I can say.  But, we're here for ya if you need to talk.


----------



## Crohns08 (Mar 21, 2015)

Honestly? I would talk to his mom. I would ask his mom to keep it confidential between the two of you but it's better for him to get help and be upset for a bit than be in a truly bad state where a complication could kill him. I personally have knocked on death's door several times.


----------



## Kpuma (Mar 24, 2015)

I know exactly what you have to go through.  I put myself in the hospital two years ago from malnutrition and lack of taking any medication for years prior. My girlfriend was there for all of it, and couldn't understand why I made the choices I did. It's a really tough disease to live with as anyone who has will tell you. I believe your boyfriend, as  was I, have been trying to keep pride up for you to be strong and not worry, but he's just hurting himself and you by not taking meds or eating. I found that Humira was a great medication that has proven results for ppl with severe Crohn's. I hope that you can talk him into getting healthy again. Good luck now.


----------

